# Spoon Fishin



## David Coleman (Apr 7, 2019)

Good evening everyone. I just ran over to Cabela’s and bought some little Cleo spoons and was wondering how to fish them. Is it a chuck and wind type deal or is there some extra methodology to it? Also, does anyone know where in the river the steelhead are? (as in how close to the mouth) I’m looking to make my first trip down the hill if the year this weekend and would appreciate any tips.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Just getting going here last couple weeks. Fish are in harbors/river mouths and up and in now. Spoons are great and my favorite type of fishing to date. Alot of casts with great distance if necessary if fishing something like a pier or rock wall. This rain should only fire em up now to. 

Other will post soon enough with more knowledge to this...

Best of luck.

Don.


----------



## David Coleman (Apr 7, 2019)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Just getting going here last couple weeks. Fish are in harbors/river mouths and up and in now. Spoons are great and my favorite type of fishing to date. Alot of casts with great distance if necessary if fishing something like a pier or rock wall. This rain should only fire em up now to.
> 
> Other will post soon enough with more knowledge to this...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip


----------



## bubbster (Jun 2, 2013)

Try stop and go retrieve.


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

I keep them going pretty fast because they're really easy to lose. And expensive when you do. Want to be ticking the bottom, but not dragging.

Biggest tip: Must add a swivel. I learned that the hard way.

This was Friday. You can see what he ate


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

I like to jig spoons on the bottom. Use a small swivel if casting. Bigger swivels will get caught up in the spoon when they sink.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm surely not a very reliable source of info on these fish since I live 3.5 hrs away and only get up here a few times a year but fishing the harbor it's been my experience that I do better when trying to keep the spoon or spinner as high up in water column as possible. I seem to either get hit shortly after lure hits the water or they follow it in and smash it at the bank. Kind of makes sense since fishing jigs under bobber it seems no one fishes more than 5' - 6' deep no matter how far out they cast. Of course this apples to harbor for me , that's only place I fish,,,so far.


----------

